# Plattfischmontage



## BennyO (10. Dezember 2009)

Moin Moin

Ich habe festgestellt das das angeln auf Plattfisch einen riesen spaß macht. Leider habe ich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit der Angelart, sodass ich eine Frage habe.

Wie sehen eure Montagen vom Kutter bzw. vom Kleinboot aus? 
Könnt ihr mir mal die ein oder andere Montage vorstellen?

Danke schon einmal im vorraus.


----------



## lattenputzer (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattfischmontage*

Hallo BernnyO,

Sofern Du zur Zeit gebräuchliche Naturköderangeln vom Kutter ansprichst, angelt man im Prinzip mit einem leicht modifizierten Brandungsvorfach. Ich baue es mir in etwa wie folgt:
- 50'er Hauptschnur am Ende mit Clip oder Karabinerhaken für Blei
- ca. 10 cm über dem Clip Achterknoten, Perle, Wirbel mit Karabinerhaken, Perle, Achterknoten
- das Gleiche noch einmal ca. 50 cm über dem Clip
- in die Karabinerhaken kann man dann die verschiedenen Mundschnüre einhängen. 
Mundschnüre ca. 40 cm lang mit einem 2'er oder 1'er Haken. 2-3 mittlere Lockperlen oder auch 4-5 kleine, Farben Gelb, gelb-grün, gelb-rot, perlmutt, orange oder Kombinationen davon, ggf. noch ein Spinnerblatt in Silber oder Gelb.

Die Haken mit Wattwürmern oder Ringlern bestücken und mit Gefühl auswerfen, da Dir bei Gewaltwürfen die Würmer vom Haken fliegen. Die Montage mit leichten Zupfbewegungen einholen, dabei ruhig auch mal kurz liegen lassen. Wenn Fisch da ist, fängt man nicht nur Butt sondern auch Wittlinge und Dorsche damit.
Ich hoffe, dass ich es Dir hinreichend erklären konnte.#h


----------



## BennyO (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattfischmontage*

Ja danke schon mal.
Im Prinzip weiß ich ja wie es geht und habe auch schon ein paar Vorfächer gebaut nur wollte ich nun mal wissen, wie eure so aussehen und ob die meinen ähneln.

Trotzdem danke schon mal


----------



## Franky (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattfischmontage*

Moin Benny,

Schau mal hier:
http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/menu_bootsangeln_1_frame.htm

Und dazu noch ein paar "neue" Montagen hier: 
http://www.weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/berichte/herbst_2007.htm


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattfischmontage*

Hier auch noch zwei Montagen, wie wir sie benutzen!
Klick Klack
Gruss Knurri


----------



## BennyO (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattfischmontage*

Danke schön schon einmal. 
Werde ich demnächst mal testen und dann kann ich ja mal berichten.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Plattfischmontage*

Moin Moin,

ich benutze für unsre platten Freunde eigentlich immer ziemlich schlichte Vorfächer. Das heißt ein normales Monovorfach mit 2 Butthaken dran und ein Endblei, ohne Löffel, perlen oder sonstigem Klimbim.
Kann zwar abeergläubisch sein, aber ich hab das Gefühl, dass ich bei "bunten" Paternostern immer von Krebsen blankgefutterte Haken habe und wenn der Butt in Beißlaune ist, dann beißt er auch auf einen schlicht angebotenen Wurm.
Alternativ mache ich das, wenn ich eine gute Stelle gefunden hab auch so, dass ich ein schweres Sargblei auf die Hauptschnur ziehe, dann das Paternoster einhake und dann nochmal ein kleines Endblei einhänge. Nicht unbedingt zum Werfen geeignet, aber warum vom Boot so weit werfen???

Schönen Gruß und frohe Weihnachten q)

Marcel


----------



## BennyO (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Plattfischmontage*

So in den kalten Tage hatte ich ja reichlich Zeit, um mir ein paar neue Plattfisch-Montagen zu basteln.
Habe mir im Internet ein paar Runnig-Booms bestellt und habe mir damit ein paar schöne Monatgen zusammen gebastelt.
Werde euch heute oder morgen auch noch mal eine Bild hochladen.

Trotzdem danke noch mal für eure Tipps.
Ich hoffe ich fange auch mit meinen neuen Montagen.


----------



## shorty 38 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Plattfischmontage*

Hallo Benny, für das Plattfischangeln vom Kleinboot nehme ich ein Vorfach mit 2 Seitenarmen, die aus Swiveltees und Coilcrimp hergestellt sind. Hier schlaufe ich meine fertig gebundenen Vorfächer ein. Gute Erfolge habe ich mit Spinnerblättern in der Farbe Phosphorgrün (Eisele) und Perlmuttperlen gemacht. Bin leider auf der Firma, werde deshalb das Vorfach später hier einstellen. Gruß Shorty


----------



## BennyO (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Plattfischmontage*

Danke für deine Beschreibung. Mittlerweile habe ich aber meine ganzen Montagen fertig und werde sie heute Abend mal hier rein stellen.

Trotzdem danke
Vielleicht lerne ich ja noch was von deinen Montagen.


----------



## schl.wetterangler (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plattfischmontage*

N kleiner Geheimtip den ich mal von nem alten hasen als wir mit seinem Boot auf die Ostsee raus waren bekommen habe,versuchs mal mit ner Laufpose 50-100g Tragkraft (je nach drift)bebleiung 10gr unter Tragkraft .die stellst du so ein  das das Blei kurz über Grund läuft .Das Vorfach etwas länger so 1,5 -2m mit PerlmutPerlen oder n kleines spinnerblättchen vorn Watti und fertig is.Klappt super auf Platte und Dorsche wenn die beißen verschwindet die Pose manchmal sogar mit einem hörbaren Plopp  macht einen Heidenspass .wenn ich mit dem Boot rausfahre lasse ich immer eine rute mit watti hinterm Boot herschlittern mit der anderen kannst du dann Pilkern oder Blinkern.


----------



## Rosi (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plattfischmontage*



			
				lattenputzer;2747096

Die Montage mit leichten Zupfbewegungen einholen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich denke das ist überhaupt das Wichtigste. Nicht liegen lassen, sondern alle paar Minuten die Montage bewegen. Ich habe dabei den Anker gesetzt und jede Rute in eine andere Richtung geworfen.
> Bei Ententeich wollen die Platten nicht so, etwas Strömung sollte auch sein.
> 
> Hier sind meine Montagen.


----------



## JuergenS (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Plattfischmontage*

geile Perlenboxen Rosi:q:q


----------

